

Stay Focused: How  To Increase Your Attention Span - Imagenuity
http://www.bakadesuyo.com/2013/09/stay-focused/

======
Imagenuity
"Those who can sit in a chair, undistracted for hours, mastering subjects and
creating things will rule the world — while the rest of us frantically and
futilely try to keep up with texts, tweets and other incessant interruptions."

The text about was tweeted by Arianna Huffington, which is how I heard about
this article:
[https://twitter.com/ariannahuff/status/381921299276103680](https://twitter.com/ariannahuff/status/381921299276103680)

